# September POTM



## Corry (Sep 6, 2005)

Post your nominations here!

Here's Amanda's usual blurb for POTM..I just edited it so it's for September:

Guess it's time to post up the Septmeber Photo of the Month nomination thread. So start watching for photos that you want to nominate for this months poll...then nominate your 3 favorite photos that were posted between Sept 1st thru Sept 30th. Post the photographers name, the picture, and the title if they had one. Please do not nominate your own pics. On the 30th of Sept a poll will be posted and we'll vote for our favs, so make sure and choose your top 3!!!

(Amanda, if you want to change the dates I put in, just let me know!)


----------



## Corry (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's my first nomination!

Self Portrait by Tekzero


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Corry, you've done a fine job


----------



## CrazyAva (Sep 7, 2005)

My first nomination is for RobotJam "Toehead on Harris Island"


----------



## CrazyAva (Sep 7, 2005)

Have my 2nd nomination already!

Emayd


----------



## deveel (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's my first nomination 

The Jefferson Memorial from scoob


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 9, 2005)

This is hard, there are too many great photos to pick just three. I really like this one for now, and I will be on the lookout for more that stand out...

Eagle Landing by ÓAnderGraph


----------



## puzzle (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd like to make my first nomination if that's ok :blushing:. I can't get over this one by NeoDude, it blows me away each time I look at it:  St. Andrews Sunset - 






Am I right in thinking we're allowed to make 2 more nominations? I've got a few others in mind if so....


----------



## errant_star (Sep 13, 2005)

Okay Nomination #1

Anew by DigitalMatt


----------



## Alison (Sep 13, 2005)

Little Girl with a cake ~ MichalS


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 14, 2005)

wow these are all so good.  i love those last three...  I'm a fan of night photography so I am going to nominate this one for my 2nd...  I love the sharpness and the colors...

_Cincinnati skyline and river at night_ by *nakedyak*


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 14, 2005)

Where do y'all find all these awesome photos!?!?! 

These are all awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 14, 2005)

where do i vote? has the voting begun yet?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 14, 2005)

puzzle said:
			
		

> Am I right in thinking we're allowed to make 2 more nominations? I've got a few others in mind if so....




Yep you get 2 more


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 14, 2005)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> where do i vote? has the voting begun yet?



The voting will begin around Sep 27...and run through the end of the month...until then feel free to nominate 3 shots from the gallery that you like...then we'll include those in the poll


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 20, 2005)

Just a reminder to nominate your fav pics!!!


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 22, 2005)

here's my 3rd nomination, I wanted to use it before I forgot.  it's one of JonMikal's many nice shots. it was titled "from the archives" a photo of metro station in dc


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

From anua's Baltic Sea Series:


----------



## Alison (Sep 23, 2005)

A Spoonful of Color ~ thebeginning


----------



## deveel (Sep 24, 2005)

My second nomination

Running from the storm by erniehatt



**Photo removed due to disqualification.**


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 24, 2005)

You beat me to it deveel 

Here's another one I liked though,from Airic's Vibrant Past series:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 24, 2005)

Malachite's Apache Lake:


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 25, 2005)

An untitled shot from santino


----------



## deveel (Sep 25, 2005)

deveel said:
			
		

> **Photo removed due to disqualification.**



Thanks whoever did remove it ... I wanted to do it myself after seeing how that thread about the picture turned oud.


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2005)

deveel said:
			
		

> Thanks whoever did remove it ... I wanted to do it myself after seeing how that thread about the picture turned oud.



It was I, your friendly neighborhood themes moderator!


----------



## deveel (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay then I stick with the sky theme and my second nomination goes to *drumroll*

Searchlights by A.Rotshtein


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2005)

My first nomination:
This pano crop from JonK's "Scenes From A City"




http://static.flickr.com/27/46163587_c0f7e7d32d_o.jpg


----------



## Randog (Sep 26, 2005)

Here is my 1st nomination:
JonMikal - washington from lincoln


----------



## Randog (Sep 26, 2005)

My 2nd nomination:
Chiller - A look at the city of Toronto from the lighthouse


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2005)

I think I am in pano-mood...
Second nomination:
This "Scenic Pano" by woodsac :thumbsup:


----------



## kilifila66 (Sep 26, 2005)

My First nomination goes to Joe Dombrowski.  I believe it was called By Any Other Name.


----------



## Corry (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow! Nice nominations! Keep em coming!


----------



## kilifila66 (Sep 26, 2005)

Second vote is for AmandaGallamore  Title speaks for itself


----------



## kilifila66 (Sep 26, 2005)

My third goes to Scott Conrad  Titled Sterile


----------



## Meysha (Sep 26, 2005)

Oooohhhh I think this is the first time I've nominated a photo. There are just too many that are sooo good.

But this one is called Eye-Spy by Mansi!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright, my first nomination is by Airic.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 27, 2005)

How can you pick just one???  Any one of these is worthy of POTM!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 29, 2005)

Last day to nominate!!!!!!! Or I think so...last day if tommorow is the 30th


----------



## Randog (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok this is my 3rd and last nomination:
Aprilraven's - Courthouse


----------



## Bettybooty (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh my...I have scoured all over, but I have never found a place where there were this many amazing photos in one place.  Wow, I hope I can learn from you and hopefully take photos as good as these.


----------

